# Craft Beers



## Ord92

So basically its nearly Christmas and tis the season for drinking! what craft beers are you guys looking forward to this season? 

Personally I am looking forward to trying the "Lady MacBeth" from Speyside Craft Brewery, along with the "Supersonic IPA" from Brewmesiter

https://www.facebook.com/speysidebrewery?fref=nf

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Brewmeister/175069945613?fref=ts


----------



## tedtan

I have no idea what to look out for here in the States, but I'll be keeping my eyes open.

Sub'ed


----------



## Ord92

tedtan said:


> I have no idea what to look out for here in the States, but I'll be keeping my eyes open.
> 
> Sub'ed



I have tried a lot of American beers, personally the best one I have came across is from Six Point Brewery in Brooklyn. I would highly recommend that!

Sixpoint | Beer Is Culture


----------



## Chickenhawk

Stone Brewing Co.

/thread


----------



## cwhitey2

Both six point and stone are amazing. 

One of my fav Christmas beers is Mad Elf by Treogs.


----------



## loqtrall

Chickenhawk said:


> Stone Brewing Co.
> 
> /thread


 
I'd give my left nut for a Stone IRS.


----------



## Chickenhawk

loqtrall said:


> I'd give my left nut for a Stone IRS.



I'm fairly certain my local beer/wine/cigar shop has a bottle or two. He's been really decent in getting me the harder to find Stone, Rouge, Lefthand and Founders stuff I tend to enjoy. I'm taking a break from beer, and switching to Whisk(e)y and Bourbon starting New Years. 

Want me to see if he's got a bottle? I might be willing to get in on some trading 

EDIT:

Having said Rare whist talking about Stone IRS...I had 5 bombers of it in my beer fridge at one time, lol. Two 2013's, and three 2014's. Was supposed to save them for special occasions, but I decided that drinking a quality brew was special enough


----------



## asher

loqtrall said:


> I'd give my left nut for a Stone IRS.



They made one, at least at one point... and it was super damn good.


----------



## cwhitey2

Let's start a beer trading club.... 


Who's in?


----------



## Ord92

Chickenhawk said:


> He's been really decent in getting me the harder to find Stone, Rouge, Lefthand and Founders stuff I tend to enjoy.l



I've recently been getting into some American craft beers, after many years of a bad impression from the famous lagers *cough budweiser *cough. The rouge American Amber ale has fairly surprised me. 

Has anyone tried anything from Brewmeister? If I am correct, I believe that they hold the record for the strongest beer, i think it's called "Snake venom" and it's at 70%


----------



## Ord92

cwhitey2 said:


> Let's start a beer trading club....
> 
> 
> Who's in?



Yes, yes! A million times yes!


----------



## UnderTheSign

I'm currently hooked on the offerings by Emelisse and De Molen here in the Netherlands. Lots of smaller breweries popping up that serve good beers too. Unfortunately, with the current hipster crowd there's also an abundance of mediocre IPAs...


----------



## asher

Not exactly craft, but I think my current favorite beer I've ever had is the Schneider Adventitus Tap 6.


----------



## cwhitey2

Ord92 said:


> Yes, yes! A million times yes!



Basically ppl would swap beer of equal value that other ppl cant get. If everyone covers shipping their beer, we would all win. 

I have a really good selection of big bottles by my house. . I'll take pics/list what they have to get it started. . Then if someone spots something they like... Show your list and swap. 

Sound legit?


----------



## Rev2010

I've been homebrewing for four years after beer connoisseuring for well over a decade. Here's a little pic compilation I through together of my brewing. The two beers shown at the bottom are my "Most Triumphant Coconut Porter" and my "Bodacious Belgian Wit" - Bill & Ted themed names  The one at the top left is my Pumpkin Ale (haven't named it yet but am thinking Unprecedented Pumpkin Ale?). Just got a kegerator a few months back too, way better than bottling.







Last craft beer I was recently drinking was Southern Tiers Warlock (Pumpkin Stout). Very good beer and nice change on the pumpkin ale theme since most are amber ale based.


Rev.


----------



## cwhitey2

Rev2010 said:


> I've been homebrewing for four years after beer connoisseuring for well over a decade. Here's a little pic compilation I through together of my brewing. The two beers shown at the bottom are my "Most Triumphant Coconut Porter" and my "Bodacious Belgian Wit" - Bill & Ted themed names  The one at the top left is my Pumpkin Ale (haven't named it yet but am thinking Unprecedented Pumpkin Ale?). Just got a kegerator a few months back too, way better than bottling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last craft beer I was recently drinking was Southern Tiers Warlock (Pumpkin Stout). Very good beer and nice change on the pumpkin ale theme since most are amber ale based.
> 
> 
> Rev.




Tomorrow you and I are having a conversation.


----------



## Chickenhawk

I'm in on beer trading. My local small beer shop is very good, and strangely enough, the two closest HyVee's (large-ish chain grocery store) have quality booze sections, with a dedicated staff and manager, who loves to get some snazzy shit in. 

I'll put together a list over the next couple of weeks. I'm willing to cover shipping on my side, so long as the other party of the trade does their part, of course.


----------



## Ord92

Rev2010 said:


> I've been homebrewing for four years after beer connoisseuring for well over a decade. Here's a little pic compilation I through together of my brewing. The two beers shown at the bottom are my "Most Triumphant Coconut Porter" and my "Bodacious Belgian Wit" - Bill & Ted themed names  The one at the top left is my Pumpkin Ale (haven't named it yet but am thinking Unprecedented Pumpkin Ale?). Just got a kegerator a few months back too, way better than bottling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last craft beer I was recently drinking was Southern Tiers Warlock (Pumpkin Stout). Very good beer and nice change on the pumpkin ale theme since most are amber ale based.
> 
> 
> Rev.



Wow! I am not at all jealous!

Btw, the Bill &Ted theme! ....ing love it! 

Home brewing or micro brewing is something I would love to get into! 

I might just start it when I have a mid life crisis, but that's not for a long time. 

How long did they both take to brew?


----------



## loqtrall

I'm gonna head over to my local Hop City in Atlanta and see if I can't find any hidden gems, hopefully a Stone IRS. I'll take down a list of any awesome brews I might find and attempt to get in on some trading.


----------



## Rev2010

Ord92 said:


> How long did they both take to brew?



The Coconut Porter was four weeks before going into the keg, the toasted Coconut went in for the last week. From there it's usually 2 weeks of set and forget carbing in the keg but I wanted it ready for Thanksgiving so I did what is called burst carbing so the keg was ready 4 days after kegging. The Wit is basically the same length of time. Brewing beer is quite easy actually. Perfecting it however is a lot more work. 


Rev.


----------



## flint757

Anyone every try or look into something like the beer machine. Seems to simplify the process even further with fairly good results.


----------



## mongey

flint757 said:


> Anyone every try or look into something like the beer machine. Seems to simplify the process even further with fairly good results.


 

I got one for a present a few years ago and its not a bad unit but it doesnt make enough beer per batch 

I started making home brew in june. get yourself a 25l plastic fermenter and start making fresh wort kits . 

your getting the job half done with the wort and you just need to ferment and bottle it. it super easy and makes great beer for cheap


----------



## Thrawn

Harpoon's Winter Warmer and 21st Amendment's Fireside Chat have been my favorite season brews along with Stone's latest Enjoy By 12/26.


----------



## loqtrall

If anyone has a can of Heady Topper, I'll sell you my soul for it.


----------



## Rev2010

loqtrall said:


> If anyone has a can of Heady Topper, I'll sell you my soul for it.



I've got one, though your soul is of no use to me. Got any uber expensive customs to trade?

I kid I kid.....


......I don't have a can 


Rev.


----------



## crg123

^ eh hem







. My buddy got these for me right when they came off the line and shipped them down with a mutual friend the same day hahah.

Edit: Figured I should clarify. The picture was from two weeks ago. These are gone now. Sorry guys haha.


----------



## loqtrall

NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

You lucky bastard.


----------



## cwhitey2

crg123 said:


> ^ eh hem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My buddy got these for me right when they came off the line and shipped them down with a mutual friend the same day hahah.
> 
> Edit: Figured I should clarify. The picture was from two weeks ago. These are gone now. Sorry guys haha.



I buddy brought back a case and gave me a can. While i thought it was a great beer...I dont think it lives up to the hype. I'm not bashing it by any means. I think there are better beers for less.


----------



## loqtrall

I'd still love to try it. There are only a small number of "top world class" (BeerAdvocate and RateBeer listings) brews that I haven't tried, Heady is one of them, and I'd love to try a can. I'm no collecter or reviewer, but I love trying new craft beer. I only buy a few bottles or cans at a time.

And even though I hear it's grossly overhyped, I'd love to try a Three Floyds' Dark Lord some day. I had a 3F's Zombie Dust and it was awesome, but that's all I've tried from their brewery.


----------



## crg123

Yea Heady is an amazing beer and you can tell the makers really care about the quality of their product, but the way people go crazy over it is a turn off. The only reason I get it is because I don't have to pay the ridiculous costs you have to pay when you get it second hand. My buddy is a town away from the brewery, so he'll get it from time to time. The problem is it runs out the day they put it on the line most of the time.


----------



## loqtrall

I'd love to try a can. It may be hyped to hell and back, but it's number 1 on Beer Advocate's Top 100 Beers, a spot not even the hellishly overhyped Dark Lord could get. I think it's hyped up by it's own reputation instead of it's rarity.


----------



## cwhitey2

Long Trail Limbo might be purchased tonight.


----------



## crg123

^Good choices. Another great Ipa. Just don't make the mistake of drinking the whole 6 pack in one sitting because it tastes so damn good. I made that mistake the other week, in combination with other hard alcohol. Amazingly fun night but boy did I regret it the next day.


----------



## Murdstone

I'm a beer guzzler and I live in New York. Want something rare and delicious? I can find it.

I recently grabbed one of Stone's Lucky Bastard brews (all the other Bastards mixed basically...) and this year's bourbon barrel-aged Old Rasputin.


----------



## loqtrall

I'd love to try Old Rasputin! I really need to head to Hop City and see what I can find.


----------



## wat

Old Rasputin Imperial Stout is


----------



## Ord92

Recently my office has been doing work for a new brewery in the highlands area, she came in with some early Christmas presents for the office. Can't wait to try this out!


----------



## loqtrall

Man, I need a day off. I really need to try some good beer but I always have something come up that prevents me from getting around to heading to a shop to see what I can find.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I'm allergic to beer. I miss beer. I do still drink it occasionally, but only very occasionally.

Barrel aged Old Rasputin is one of my favourites, up there with Brooklyn Black Ops and Left Hand Barrel aged Wake Up Dead. I did try this year's B.A.O.R. on tap -- it was sweeter than other years, I don't think I could drink a whole bottle of it.

I have a bunch of beer that survived the derecho a couple years back. Alas, we had a power outage and it all got warm so most of it soured. Most of it still drinkable, just...sourer. The most obvious was the Bitches Brew. I actually kind of liked it.


----------



## vilk




----------



## Murdstone

Weyerbacher's quad is possibly the best beer in the 'under $10 per bottle category' I've had in recent months. And it was only 3.89.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Weyerbacher is awesome.


----------



## Taylor

Dragon's Milk. Bourbon barrel stout. It's 11% ABV so it's a little stronger than what I usually drink.


----------



## loqtrall

So many brews I need to try!


----------



## Dusty Chalk

GraveyardThrone said:


> Dragon's Milk. Bourbon barrel stout. It's 11% ABV so it's a little stronger than what I usually drink.


Lollers, dude, that's nothing. DuClaws' Divine Retribution is something like 23%, IIRC.

And yeah, even when I drank, I only drank that on the weekend (non-"school night").


----------



## cwhitey2

Dusty Chalk said:


> Lollers, dude, that's nothing. DuClaws' Divine Retribution is something like 23%, IIRC.
> 
> And yeah, even when I drank, I only drank that on the weekend (non-"school night").



Love me some DuClaws. 



On a side note I drank a six pack of that Limbo IPA


----------



## piggins411

I like this trading idea. I'm a big fan of Highland, a brewery based in NC for those who haven't seem it. Anyone here had the Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Stout?


----------



## loqtrall

Christmas came early this year!
By some miracle I randomly found a shit load of locally brewed craft beer at a local gas station (just moved here, never been to that gas station).
They actually have a really neat system, they sell the craft beer in single bottles, but have bottle carriers that carry 6 bottles and they sell 6 bottles of any craft beer in the story for $9.

So I guess now I get to try: 

Sweetwater Brewing's 420 Extra Pale Ale
New Belgium Brewing's Fat Tire Amber Ale
Monday Night Brewing's Drafty Kilt Scotch Ale
Terrapin Beer Co.'s "Hopsecutioner IPA"
Magic Hat Brewing Co.'s Snow Roller Brown Ale
Jailhouse Brewing's Misdemeanor Ale

There were so many there I just didn't have time with shopping to sit there and pluck and pick at which ones I actually wanted to try, so I grabbed some randoms!

I have my eye on Terrapin's Hopsecutioner IPA. I'll tell you all what I think later tonight!

(sorry for the shitty picture!)


----------



## Chickenhawk

I had a couple bottles of the Terrapin Hopsecutioner in New Orleans. Some badass booze shop we stumbled across by the French Market had it, along with every other beer I'd ever want to try.

Tasted pretty good to me, out of a plastic cup while walking around the French Quarter 

EDIT:

Had the Sweetwater 420 at Disney World. It was pretty decent. I'd buy it again if I could find it local.


----------



## loqtrall

Chickenhawk said:


> Had the Sweetwater 420 at Disney World. It was pretty decent. I'd buy it again if I could find it local.



If it's any good, I'll have to pick up more of it. It's regularly stocked at that gas station. I can't believe there was a treasure trove of craft brews right under my nose and I didn't even know it. The station is literally like a 3 minute walk from my house.

EDIT: Sipping on Hopsecutioner now. Pretty damn decent IPA, smells fvcking great. I could see myself buying a few bottles the next time I head back for more.


----------



## tedtan

The Fat Tire is good, too: dark and hoppy.


----------



## loqtrall

I just plowed through the 420 Extra Pale Ale. Exceptionally good beer.


----------



## asher

Fat Tire is always a solid choice, though not exceptional IMO.

Looking forward to the bourbon barrel Arrogant Bastard I found


----------



## loqtrall

Misdemeanor Ale is alright, not the greatest beer.

Extremely bitter, but the taste it leaves in your mouth is pretty great.

Thinking of saving the Fat Tire for last, since there's a generally positive consensus for it.


----------



## tedtan

I tried to find something interesting yesterday, but the shop was sold out of a lot beers. I couldn't even find Arrogant Bastard, which is almost always in stock. I did pick up some Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout (gone) and some Stone Levitation Ale (for tonight).


----------



## tedtan

asher said:


> Fat Tire is always a solid choice, though not exceptional IMO.



It's not my go to, but I do quite like it. And the brewery is in Colorado, so when I visit, it's on tap almost everywhere, so it's hard to turn down.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I could never get into Fat Tire, don't know why. Just always tasted watery to me.

Me: had an Ola Dubh the other day -- pretty frickin' good! But then I pushed my luck and had a Devil's Due...and promptly passed out. Woke up with congestion, too. Remind me never to do that ever again (have more than one beer -- allergic).


----------



## asher

tedtan said:


> Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout
> View attachment 44140





Also totally love the Three Notch'd Brewing (VA) Oates McGoates Oatmeal Stout


----------



## cwhitey2

Founders Backwoods Bastard - Oak aged in bourbon barrels. Super intense but delicious.


----------



## gigawhat

Dusty Chalk said:


> Me: had an Ola Dubh the other day -- pretty frickin' good! But then I pushed my luck and had a Devil's Due...and promptly passed out. Woke up with congestion, too. Remind me never to do that ever again (*have more than one beer -- allergic*).



That is legitimately one of the saddest thing Ive ever heard in my life. You have my deepest sympathies. What exactly are you allergic to?


----------



## loqtrall

Allergic to beer? I can't express how sorry I am for you.

I'd be so sad if I was allergic to this magical drink.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Yeah, dudes, it fogging sucks. Never figured what ingredient I was allergic to (I think it's hops, but I like hoppy beers, so I'd rather not think about it), but I have a background of allergies (I'm 4+ allergic to mold, which in the DC area basically means I'm allergic to air), so I used to wake up every morning with congestion and whatnot. Well, took two weeks off from drinking beer (trying to lose a modicum of weight because a girl was coming down from Pennsylvania -- yes, it's about a girl, so sue me) and all of a sudden I started waking up without allergy symptoms -- like consistently, more often than not. So yeah, went back and forth, and pretty definitively concluded I was allergic to beer -- even though during the first several years of my allergy treatments I didn't even drink beer (because I was constantly on antihistamines and decongestants). So the allergy treatments must have worked, but I started drinking beer in the interim and introduced _those_ allergy symptoms, so masked the fact that I was getting better.

Yeah, 2013 sucked: my mom died, a cousin died, my senior kitty died (21! so we had a good 7 years together even though I didn't think she'd last that long)...and I discovered I was allergic to beer.

2014, on the other hand, has been a whole lot better. 

So enjoy, you lot, I will enjoy vicariously -- and I do occasionally partake, I just need to keep it down to one beer -- I didn't have any problems when I drank that one B.A.O.R.

And yeah, love DuClaws, not just the Divine Retribution -- their Venom and Anti-Venom series are _sublime_. In fact, except for maybe the flavoured beers or the Xmas ales, I can't think of anything of theirs I don't like.


----------



## Rev2010

Dusty Chalk said:


> Yeah, dudes, it fogging sucks. Never figured what ingredient I was allergic to



Pehaps Gluten intolerant? Or by any chance are you Asian? Because there is indeed a gene many Asians have that makes them highly sensitive to alcohol. I have a few friends with it and one or two drinks and their faces are beat red, they start feeling dizzy, and sometimes have a little shortness of breath. Weird thing is, sometimes they react and others they can have a few drinks with no reaction.


Rev.


----------



## loqtrall

Rev2010 said:


> I have a few friends with it and one or two drinks and their faces are beat red, they start feeling dizzy, and sometimes have a little shortness of breath. Weird thing is, sometimes they react and others they can have a few drinks with no reaction.



This is exactly what happens to me (most of the time) when I drink those "beer-rita" drinks. I tried Straw-Ber-Rita because my friend told me I had to, wasn't really a fan, but nothing happened. But a month or so later at a party my friend said I had to try Lime-a-rita, so I said "why not" and downed a few. They weren't that bad, but after that my face turned red and was hot to the touch and really sensitive, and I started getting REALLY tired. Same thing happened a week or so later when I tried Cran-ber-rita, so I'm staying away from those bastards.

Doesn't happen with regular beer, though. I guess it's some artificial flavoring chemical or some shit.


----------



## Rev2010

loqtrall said:


> Doesn't happen with regular beer, though. I guess it's some artificial flavoring chemical or some shit.



I think you're right, it's something else in them. I HATE the Bud versions, tried one when my last boss raved about it, but I do really like the Mike's Harder Margarita and I too have felt "hot" in the face drinking two of them and I have no reactions to alcohol, I'm a homebrewer for crying out loud . But something in those does that to me too. It isn't bad, and I don't get red faced but I do get rosy cheeks. I figured it had something to do with how acidic they are. Who knows, but you might be on to something there. Now I prefer to have the Parrot Bay Margarita with Coconut Water. No issues there and not as strong at 5.6%.


Rev.


----------



## asher

Sam Smith Oatmeal Stout and bourbon barrel aged Arrogant Bastard was last night.  And the bourbon barrel variety is definitely better.


----------



## loqtrall

Going out for the day with family on my day off, coming home to that nice cool Fat Tire sitting in my fridge.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Rev2010 said:


> Pehaps Gluten intolerant?


That was the going theory for a while, but no, then I had like ... I forget, a *lot* of bread one night, and woke up the next morning without issue.

And yes, there's a small amount of Mongolian in me (on my father's side, I believe), but no, I drink plenty of wine with no issue as well. I do the beet red thing, but it requires a lot more than I usually drink -- no, this is explicitly an allergic reaction that is exactly the same as my usual allergic reaction -- I don't get a runny nose, my sinuses get congested and that's about it.

Beer -- at its least complicated -- has four ingredients: water, malt, hops, and yeast. So...uh...yah...not sure I want to think about it too much, as I've ruled out 3 of those...thought not scientifically.


----------



## loqtrall

Sitting down sipping on the Fat Tire Amber Ale. Great taste, smells great. Fairly great beer. Definitely gonna have to go back and get more of those. Still can't get over the fact that I got these beers just like three minutes away from my house.

Edit: Yep, I'm gonna have to get a 6-pack of these. Tastes great. Great drinking beer, especially for the price I get it at.


----------



## tedtan

asher said:


> Sam Smith Oatmeal Stout



Did I start something here? 




asher said:


> and bourbon barrel aged Arrogant Bastard was last night.  And the bourbon barrel variety is definitely better.



I tried the Stone Levitation Ale last night and tonight and I prefer the Arrogant Bastard. I'll have to keep an eye out for the oaked variety the next time I stop by the store.




loqtrall said:


> Sitting down sipping on the Fat Tire Amber Ale. Great taste, smells great. Fairly great beer. Definitely gonna have to go back and get more of those. Still can't get over the fact that I got these beers just like three minutes away from my house.
> 
> Edit: Yep, I'm gonna have to get a 6-pack of these. Tastes great. Great drinking beer, especially for the price I get it at.


 
You could do far worse. Just don't drink more than 3 or 4 at once or they will leave you with a hangover. I tried that back in the day and learned that lesson the hard way.


----------



## asher

sorry, I'd already picked up that bottle


----------



## yellowv

If you can find this... GET SOME!


----------



## yellowv

Ord92 said:


> I have tried a lot of American beers, personally the best one I have came across is from Six Point Brewery in Brooklyn. I would highly recommend that!
> 
> Sixpoint | Beer Is Culture



Their Resin IPA is the best IPA money can buy IMO.


----------



## EcoliUVA

Is it sad that this thread excites me more than guitar and gear porn now? I have what I need to do work, musically, but there are always more beers to drink. Wish I'd taken pictures of all the beer I got gifted this year, but this one was tasty:







Day of the Dead (brewery) Pay the Ferryman Porter. Could be me, but I tasted tobacco and a hint of chocolate. I don't know of many brews with tobacco presence, but I like it, so this one stood out.

I'll sign on for a beer exchange, though I'm not sure I have anything available that others couldn't get. We do have a couple of specialty shops around, though.

Also of note, I was in Costco just yesterday, and they have their own brand of light beer now. For the low low price of 22 bucks, you can get a 48-pack of the stuff:


----------



## asher

At least they make no pretense with the name


----------



## tedtan

Stopped by a small corner store type place yesterday on the way back home from dinner and came across this:




This is from a small local brewery here in Houston, but this is the first time I've seen this, so I picked it up. It's very interesting - sweet and spicy, with a short finish. Worth the $9 or so for a six pack if you happen to come across it.


----------



## Cloudy

Tried an interesting microbrew a couple nights ago.

It was a short seasonal run done by a Vancouver chain called Tap & Barrel, they just called it 'small batch' but it tasted like what you'd imagine a chai tea latte beer would taste like. Extremely good.

Gunna be going back soon, oh yes.

Also +1 to the Fat Tire purchase Ioqtrall, great beer.


----------



## loqtrall

Cloudy said:


> Also +1 to the Fat Tire purchase loqtrall, great beer.



If only I had known sooner!

Probably gonna go back soon and buy all that they have. Maybe a 6er of 420 Extra Pale Ale, that stuff was pretty great as well.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

yellowv said:


> If you can find this... GET SOME!


Oh hell yes. I still have two pre-Inbev bottles. Expensive as ...., though. ($6.49 for _*one*_ -- non-bomber, single -- bottle last year, didn't even look this year.)


----------



## yellowv

$7.49 this year. $23.99 for a 4pk.


----------



## yellowv

I tried these recently. They were decent.


----------



## Murdstone

I got to have all of the Goose Island BCBS brews last month at a special event at my local beer place. They're all incredible. Oddly though I hate Goose Island's standard beers.

There was a raffle where you could win _the privledge_ to buy a 22 oz of one. I won and got the backyard rye, which was perfect.


----------



## Chickenhawk

So, I feel you folks should do mini-reviews of the beers you drink. Saying something was "pretty good" or "not bad" or "decent" just confuses me...

...Curmudgeon is "not shitty"


----------



## Fat-Elf

yellowv said:


> I tried these recently. They were decent.



Holy shit I want these so bad. Why didn't they make a hobbit ale, though? I've always wanted to taste an ale brewed by hobbits.


----------



## tedtan

Fat-Elf said:


> Why didn't they make a hobbit ale, though?



They could call it Green Dragon Ale. 




> _"Oh you can search far and wide,
> You can drink the whole town dry,
> But you'll never find a beer so brown,_
> _Oh you'll never find a beer so brown,_
> _As the one we drink in our hometown,
> As the one we drink in our hometown.
> __You can keep your fancy ales,
> You can drink them by the flagon,
> But the only brew for the brave and true...
> ..Comes from the Green Dragon!_!"


----------



## yellowv

A tripel is a strong ale.


----------



## loqtrall

Going cheap for New Years, this is number 7 in the last hour. I'm pretty drunk....

At least it tastes like fresh-baked bread.

Everybody have an awesome new years, pound 'em down!


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Cheers! Right back at you! Happy new years to the lot of you!

I haven't had a beer since the Ola Dubh/DuClaws Devil's Due fiasco. Will try to have one (1!) later today, as that is about all I can handle these days.


----------



## mongey

got a new fridge last night which means I can claim the old fridge for a home brew fermenter fridge . just bought a dual temp controller for it

physched- it means I can finally start brewing some lagers and german styles with lager yeast


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I'm psyched for you!


----------



## Rev2010

mongey said:


> got a new fridge last night which means I can claim the old fridge for a home brew fermenter fridge . just bought a dual temp controller for it
> 
> physched- it means I can finally start brewing some lagers and german styles with lager yeast



Heh, same thought on my mind for summer time since I got a kegerator. Going to try my first lager, probably a German Pilsner. My kegerator has a digital temperature setting so I can adjust it exactly and step the temps up and down over time. Since in the past I've never brewed in the summer, being I haven't had any way to keep the beer cool, now I'll be doing some one off's and using the kegerator as a fermentation chamber 


Rev.


----------



## Ord92

Spending my Saturday trying out the best from Brewdog, starting off with this 7.2% black ale


----------



## loqtrall

Picked up a 12 pack of Fat Tire, been sipping on a couple of them today.

I'm trying my damnedest to find a bottle/can of Young's Double Chocolate Stout. Something about it just intrigues me and I'm dying to try it out.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Keep trying to find it, it's worth it. Perhaps ratebeer can help? They can tell you which states have distribution maybe GA doesn't?

Me -- had a Gridlock the other day -- Mad Fox/DuClaws collab -- excellent session IPA. Remembered to only have one, so only minor allergic reaction.


----------



## asher




----------



## tedtan

Found this a few days back and had to try it (it's an IPA, so it can't be too bad, right ).







After drinking a couple, it's decent, but nothing to write home about - while I'm not pouring the other five out, I won't be buying any more, either.


----------



## ridner

love me some craft brews! got many to choose from here in MN. definitely a good problem to have! I would be into trading if others are into it as well


----------



## bostjan

So sad that Trout River Brewery has shut down do to personal reasons between the owners.

Knightslayer Nitro was my favourite microbrew. Can anyone recommend me a dark nitro that is super smooth and high in alcohol content without tasting "sweet"?


----------



## ridner

if anyone uses the Untappd app - I am ridner on there too


----------



## thrsher

if anyone can help me get hopslam or heady topper, please let me know, ill cover all cost and pay ya some


----------



## cwhitey2

When I get home I'm taking a pic of all the goodies I brought back from Maryland with me


----------



## maliciousteve

I got a couple of local ales from a cool store I found not too far from me that specialises in real ales. 







The one of the left was ok, nothing that great.

However the one on the right was amazing. Really strong at 10.6% but the best tasting ale I've ever had.


----------



## Grief

Cracked open a bottle of Brew Dog Tokyo with a friend this afternoon. I like strong beer but this takes the cake - 18.2% abv. The smell and first taste is a bit in your face but then there's a good bit of complex flavor in there. I've tried some Westvleteren 12s in the past and the overall effect is a little akin to that. By the time you are finished you feel internally warmed, from the brain out. Wasn't expecting much from Brew Dog as I'm not a fan of their silly names or graphic design style but this was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## crg123

Saw Napalm death last night and they ruled!

oh and this happened 






As I said earlier in the thread he lives close to the brewery so whenever he visits he brings me some.



asher said:


>



Hey Matt how was that? I see it all the time in my local liquor store (I love stone) but I've never tried it.


----------



## kevdes93

My current favorite beers


----------



## crg123

^ Nice! Those are two of my favorite as well


----------



## asher

crg123 said:


> ^ Nice! Those are two of my favorite as well



Oops, I think I replied to your question but in the What Are You Drinking? thread...


----------



## cwhitey2

I'm going to a local craft beer fest today. I couldn't be more excited!


----------



## crg123

So my friend just acquired one of these. 






Can't wait to try it this weekend. 

Edit: Sorry for the huge photo..


----------



## loqtrall

My jealousy, it's tingling.


----------



## crg123

My friend just sent me what on the menu tonight.... Jaw drop...


----------



## yellowv

The bourbon county is awesome. I really want to try the heady topper. I got this a week or so ago. Pretty tough to find and really expensive, but very good.


----------



## tedtan

interesting. What would you compare that bourbon county to?


----------



## yellowv

The flavor or bourbon county is like no other beer I have ever had. Huge depth of flavors. Bourbon, caramel, alcohol. It's a huge beer. Not an everyday thing, but try it if you can. It's worth the $.


----------



## Glass Cloud

Saddly I was about ten minutes too late before my local store was out of bourbon county this year. Definitely going to have them order me a few packs next year.


----------



## BigBaldIan

Sadly the meds I'm on means that drinking is now pretty much a thing of the past. However I have found this and it pretty much curbstomps the vast majority of low ABV beers/ales.






BTW when the bumph says "insanely hoppy" they mean it.


----------



## mongey

I was in the bottle o to get a beer for watching game of thrones on monday and saw this so couldnt resist , i also have a current thing for strong belgian styles and saisons at the moment ( lazy link to webpage rather than upload photo)

Brewery Ommegang - Game of Thrones: Valar Morghulis


it was good but overpriced for the marekting factor . it was basically the same as a chimay blue IMHO for $10 extra . I love chimay blue but its already expensive. not worth the extra $10 IMHO


----------



## Ibanezsam4

Memorial Day is almost here and it's pretty much killing me. 

Last year I promised my fiancee's uncle i would be able to snag at least a bottle of Founders KBS; he said i was full of it.

needless i got a 4-pack and he's over the moon.. however i can't touch it until the family party at the end of the month... its killing me

not sure if it will be worth the hype, but it being so limited in quantity makes me eager


----------



## ridner

was at Lift Bridge Brewery in Stillwater, MN over the wknd - they always have good stuff. They had a really nice Mango Blonde beer - usually not big on fruity stuff, but it was just about the perfect outdoor/summer beer.


----------



## cwhitey2

If you guys are into Session IPA's check out Southern Tiers - Tangier.

Great IPA that comes in around 4.5% abv


----------



## crg123

Ibanezsam4 said:


> Last year I promised my fiancee's uncle i would be able to snag at least a bottle of Founders KBS; he said i was full of it.
> 
> needless i got a 4-pack and he's over the moon.. however i can't touch it until the family party at the end of the month... its killing me
> 
> not sure if it will be worth the hype, but it being so limited in quantity makes me eager




It was pretty good the few times I've had it (once was actually one tap during a Founders tap take over). I heard its better if you age it a few months (6 min) so it can mellow. So I guess that's a good tip if you haven't had it already.

When I had it I actually preferred bourbon county. BCBS had a much more balanced and complex taste even though its higher in ABV. Both are great of course though. I'm sure if I had aged it I would have liked the KBS more. My buddy who got it for me thought I was crazy for preferring BCBS though. So maybe I'm full of .... haha.


----------



## groverj3

Hey, all. I'm a fellow craft beer (also, just good beer in general) enthusiast! As a displaced Michigander I once lived in a location with an embarassment of riches in terms of craft breweries. Alas, Arizona hasn't quite figured it all out yet. It is improving though!

Question for you guys. My absolute favorite style is the Hefeweizen (also Dunkelweizens, Weizenbock, etc.) with my favorite Hefeweizen being either Paulaner or Weihenstephaner depending on the day . However, it seems that this is one style that most craft brewers can't seem to crack. Commonly, American versions are too hoppy.

The best craft version of the style I've found is Sierra Nevada's Kellerweis. Which is certainly a good beer, however, I'm wondering if any of you have suggestions.

Also, my latest haul. Heavy on German brews. Preparing myself for my trip over there in July.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

crg123 said:


> It was pretty good the few times I've had it (once was actually one tap during a Founders tap take over). I heard its better if you age it a few months (6 min) so it can mellow. So I guess that's a good tip if you haven't had it already.
> 
> When I had it I actually preferred bourbon county. BCBS had a much more balanced and complex taste even though its higher in ABV. Both are great of course though. I'm sure if I had aged it I would have liked the KBS more. My buddy who got it for me thought I was crazy for preferring BCBS though. So maybe I'm full of .... haha.



after having it i liked it quite a bit... but i also liked the bourbon aged rasputin just as much; and that is more readily available


----------



## Taylor

groverj3 said:


> As a displaced Michigander I once lived in a location with an embarassment of riches in terms of craft breweries.





One thing I love about living in Michigan! Sorry I don't have any recommendations for you, my preferences are mostly stouts.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

groverj3 said:


> Hey, all. I'm a fellow craft beer (also, just good beer in general) enthusiast! As a displaced Michigander I once lived in a location with an embarassment of riches in terms of craft breweries. Alas, Arizona hasn't quite figured it all out yet. It is improving though!
> 
> Question for you guys. My absolute favorite style is the Hefeweizen (also Dunkelweizens, Weizenbock, etc.) with my favorite Hefeweizen being either Paulaner or Weihenstephaner depending on the day . However, it seems that this is one style that most craft brewers can't seem to crack. Commonly, American versions are too hoppy.
> 
> The best craft version of the style I've found is Sierra Nevada's Kellerweis. Which is certainly a good beer, however, I'm wondering if any of you have suggestions.
> 
> Also, my latest haul. Heavy on German brews. Preparing myself for my trip over there in July.



Yeah, we tend to WAY over hop things in American craft beer. Hops are cheap, recognizable to consumers, and hide some of the worst of the off-flavors. 

If I had to choose some good American Hefes:
- Widmer
- Victory
- August Schell
- Firestone Walker

They all make Hefes closer to what you're looking for, as a general rule, hunt down the lower ABV stuff as it's typically more traditional. Upping the alcohol is another thing American brewers are fond of.  

Some standbys from the "Old World":
- Hacker-Pschorr
- Ayinger
- Franziskaner
- Hofbräu

You might want to look into kristalweizens as well, the filtered version of hefes. A lot of the same flavors with more subdued fruits and less bready. Great for the warmer weather. 

As for some AZ stuff, check out Oak Creek. One of the better trending crafts out there.


----------



## mongey

groverj3 said:


> Hey, all. I'm a fellow craft beer (also, just good beer in general) enthusiast! As a displaced Michigander I once lived in a location with an embarassment of riches in terms of craft breweries. Alas, Arizona hasn't quite figured it all out yet. It is improving though!
> 
> Question for you guys. My absolute favorite style is the Hefeweizen (also Dunkelweizens, Weizenbock, etc.) with my favorite Hefeweizen being either Paulaner or Weihenstephaner depending on the day . However, it seems that this is one style that most craft brewers can't seem to crack. Commonly, American versions are too hoppy.
> 
> The best craft version of the style I've found is Sierra Nevada's Kellerweis. Which is certainly a good beer, however, I'm wondering if any of you have suggestions.
> 
> Also, my latest haul. Heavy on German brews. Preparing myself for my trip over there in July.



I had a huge hefe phase.A little burnt out on it for now . it is a style the Germans just seem to do better 

I liked many brands but for a dependable great hefe I am partial to Schöfferhofer


oh and any Aussies on here if you have a chance to try and riverside brewing beers do it . fantastic little brewery in Parramatta . Their 9.5% imperial ipa is amazing


----------



## groverj3

GraveyardThrone said:


> One thing I love about living in Michigan! Sorry I don't have any recommendations for you, my preferences are mostly stouts.



Stouts are probably second on my list. So many good ones to choose from up there! I lived pretty close to Bell's when I was working in Kzoo after graduating. I spent far too much time there .

People hate on it sometimes for being kind of a chain now but I make sure to stop by HopCat in East Lansing (or GR) whenever I'm up there!



MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, we tend to WAY over hop things in American craft beer. Hops are cheap, recognizable to consumers, and hide some of the worst of the off-flavors.
> 
> If I had to choose some good American Hefes:
> - Widmer
> - Victory
> - August Schell
> - Firestone Walker
> 
> They all make Hefes closer to what you're looking for, as a general rule, hunt down the lower ABV stuff as it's typically more traditional. Upping the alcohol is another thing American brewers are fond of.
> 
> Some standbys from the "Old World":
> - Hacker-Pschorr
> - Ayinger
> - Franziskaner
> - Hofbräu
> 
> You might want to look into kristalweizens as well, the filtered version of hefes. A lot of the same flavors with more subdued fruits and less bready. Great for the warmer weather.
> 
> As for some AZ stuff, check out Oak Creek. One of the better trending crafts out there.



I'm familiar with those imports, all are pretty solid. I'm not huge on Hofbrau's Hefe, but I like plenty of their other brews.

I will look at those craft versions too!


----------



## Rev2010

groverj3 said:


> Question for you guys. My absolute favorite style is the Hefeweizen (also Dunkelweizens, Weizenbock, etc.) with my favorite Hefeweizen being either Paulaner or Weihenstephaner depending on the day . However, it seems that this is one style that most craft brewers can't seem to crack. Commonly, American versions are too hoppy.



Well for one, there's been a bit of confusion about American wheat beers. Most aren't really hefeweizen's, and luckily most won't call theirs a hefeweizen but rather use the term wheat instead. Under the BJCP guidelines the style is called American Wheat or Rye beer and falls under light hybrid beer: 2004 BJCP Style Guidelines

note the examples at the bottom, Widmer's is listed there yet Widmer's calls their beer a Hefeweizen. I don't personally think Widmer's should be classified as a hefeweizen either. Some companies do make authentic hefeweizen's however. 

Anyhow, all that aside I think Ramstein's hefe's are good, most preferably the Dunkel but both are good, brewed in NJ: Beers | Ramstein Brewery

*EDIT - the BJCP guidelines linked above are very old but are linked for simplicity. The current version is a PDF and the information given still applies. if you want to see the latest guideless here's a link to the pdf and the page for American Wheat is page 16: http://www.bjcp.org/docs/2015_Guidelines_Beer.pdf


Rev.


----------



## mrjones_ass

Might be hard to find in other parts of the world but my favourite craft beer in Sweden is Oppigårds amarillo IPA. MMMmmmMMM!


----------



## crg123

So this happened last night (excuse the potato quality photo). Along with a Westvleteren 8, two Cantillons, and a bunch of other cool Euro beers we got from a friend who lives in Germany.


----------



## mongey

crg123 said:


> So this happened last night (excuse the potato quality photo). Along with a Westvleteren 8, two Cantillons, and a bunch of other cool Euro beers we got from a friend who lives in Germany.



nice. just last week I was at my beer guy and he just got a few of those Westvleteren things in stock .I'm always buying his expensive stuff but $65 a pop was too rich for even me



my craft beef funds are effectively gone for the rest of the year as the missus maternity pay has run out and we are down to 1 wage . so have been stepping up my home brewing . drinking a dubbel and and IPA I brewed with extracts and added some stuff and they are both coming along nicely . going to bottle a black IPA this weekend and put down a saison extract recepie


----------



## vilk

I drink a lot of different craft beers. In fact, I try to have a different one every time I go out. I drink a lot of tasty ones, even more mediocre ones, but it's not often that one stands out and I go "Oh man, I gotta remember this because I want to buy this and drink it at home all the time." And here it is for you!






It's hard to read the bottle in that pic but it says *GRAND TETON*, which is a company I had never heard of. And I know that it's going to sound crazy, but this beer kinda tastes sweet (for an APA), and it kinda tastes like grass. I know that sounds crazy, but honestly this is one of the best beers I've had in a while. Totally unexpected.


----------



## MetalheadMC

MISS FANCY&#8217;S TRIPEL | Avondale Brewing

Local brewery by the house serves this one. 9.7% alcohol and absolutely delicious. I don't drink beer much at all, but when I do, I get the miss fancy


----------



## JeffFromMtl

I think this photo could easily tell you two things: 1) I was just on the West coast, and 2) I fvcking love stouts.






When I was in Portland, I also had a pint of Rogue's Dead Guy Ale and I have to say, it was damn good.

Also, if any of you guys can get your hands on beer from Quebec brewers Les Trois Mousquetaires, their Grande Cuvées are incredible. A favourite of mine is the Baltic Porter.


----------



## crg123

mongey said:


> nice. just last week I was at my beer guy and he just got a few of those Westvleteren things in stock .I'm always buying his expensive stuff but* $65 a pop* was too rich for even me



O_O $65 for one?! The guy My friends did a beer trade with gave us like 20 super rare beers for $150 (3 of these ) with shipping included from Germany. I didn't actually put any money towards it because I think that's ludicrous but they were still kind of enough to let me try a few sips.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Westvleteren tends to be pretty hard to get, even here in the Netherlands. People used to line up at the brewery just to get a couple bottles. Supply & demand unfortunately.

For y'all Americans, Dutch brewery Jopen did a rye IPA collab with Grateful Deaf. It's pretty good.

Lately I've been sticking to national breweries as we simply have so much of them and I've yet to discover them all. De Molen makes some fantastic stuff, lots of high abv (~10%ers) and a couple smokey ones which I always dig. Still hooked on Emelisse and their specials too. I'm a sucker for barley wines, barrel aged, etc. 

A month or so ago they celebrated a craft beer week in Amsterdam themed "brettanomyces", aka sour as kitten stuff. Some were alright, a couple were like drinking pickle juice


----------



## mongey

crg123 said:


> O_O $65 for one?! The guy My friends did a beer trade with gave us like 20 super rare beers for $150 (3 of these ) with shipping included from Germany. I didn't actually put any money towards it because I think that's ludicrous but they were still kind of enough to let me try a few sips.



yep. for 1 

. I was there over the weekend picking up a beer and he only had a couple left from the 12 he got so someone is buying them 

I was actually looking at them thinking" its my first fathers day ,should I get one for the hell of it " but couldn't do it


bottled my home brew saison on Saturday and it was pretty damn tasty out of the fermenter . came in at just over 7%. gonna be hard to give it a few weeks to condition before trying one


----------



## Jinogalpa

last post a full year ago, this thread needs a serious bump :

today the post officer brought me a large package from Pax Bräu Germany:

6x 33,8oz (1 Liter) big bottles vs my Firestone 22oz (0,65 Liter)











from left to right: "From Asia with Love: Szechuan Style"; "Maibock"; "OLD AGE IPA"

i tried the Szechuan Style that is brewed with Habanero Chili, and yes its weird and insane in your throat but not as "hot" as you might think.
it's special and i like it


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

.... I've been drinking:
Epic Tart and Juicy sour IPA
Founder's ReDankulous imperial red
Southern Tier Choklat Oranjchocolate/orange stout
Bitburger pils
Schneider Weisse Tap 6 Unser Aventinus weizenbock

I ran a german tasting a couple weeks ago and those last two became favorites of mine. Hofbrau Maibock and Ayinger Oktober Fest-Marzen get honorable mentions.


----------



## mongey

some I have been enjoying latley 

riverside 777 
deschutes hop henge
stones ruin ten 
and the numbered rogue IPA's are great (the 4,5,6,7,8 ) . all are good but I think 6 is the best


----------



## cwhitey2

Do you guys use Untappd? I just stared to about a 2 months ago, add me if you guys are interested. My user name is....cwhitey2


----------



## tedtan

I've been exercising and watching my diet lately, so not much beer for me. But I went to a steak house for dinner last night and had a couple of Karbach Hoppadillos. Despite the name, it wasn't especially hoppy; it leaned more to the citrusy sweet side. Not bad, but not my favorite IPA, either.


----------



## Asrial

On my to-drink list for when I'm moving:

Cantillon Gueuze, Kriek and Rose (raspberry)
Westvleteren 8%
Nørrebro Bryghus Groseille Rouge (brewmasters sample)
To Øl sur mosaic
Rocket Brewing sour escape

Gonna be goooooood.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Had a mini beer tasting with the guys. I've had a few before but wanted to have them again


----------



## crg123

I went to this yesterday at Boston City Hall... It was amazing.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Also, I worked the Stone tasting. We had 13 Stone brews on tap. My favorites were the Citracado, Bitter Chocolate Oatmeal Stout, and Mocha IPA. FYI their wheat beers are terrible. Dont buy them. 

But yeah, check out the sweet display I built.


----------

